# Circular Polarizer - YES or NOT



## climber (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi!

I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)? 

Thank you


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 10, 2014)

I use CPLs in difficult lighting situations. Especially outdoors when there is unwanted humidity or mist in the air.
I use it less for reducing reflections in glass and water, but I also do.

I seldom used CPLs with UWA lenses, because I prefer to do a different style of nature photography. 
When I did, I had to do a little try and error to find the best settings to avoid uneven skies.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 10, 2014)

I use CPL a lot, on all lenses from 600mm to 15mm. Color saturation, improved performance in humidity and mist and reflections are all elements. I know many are reluctant to use it on UWA lenses. But if you check out my posts on :
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21615.0
You´ll see that it works there too. But if you are careless, you may get some very ugly effects.


----------



## lintoni (Sep 10, 2014)

I use CPL on most of my outdoor photography, but am wary of using it with lenses/zoom <20mm. If I have time to set up and experiment, I'll try UWA with and without, but if time is of the essence, then I'll shoot without.

As Maximillian says, they're useful not just for increasing saturation/reflections, but also for reducing atmospheric haze (it's the same effect, just reducing reflections from atmospheric particles and moisture) - something I find very useful if I'm up in the hills enjoying the scenery and the walk.


----------



## KacperP (Sep 10, 2014)

CPL is about sunlight.
When light from Sun comes to Earth, it is being polarised in the atmosphere.
Direct sunlight and luminance of clear sky are polarised.
That's why polariser can cut out most of specular reflections of sunlight and from sky.

CPL won't work to cut out reflections with non-polarised light sources.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2014)

I like to carry a CPL around. Often, I don't need it, but when you do need it, nothing else will do.

I found that out the hard way when I went shooting and thought "I won't need a polarizer" I was wrong. :-[


----------



## Ruined (Sep 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)?
> 
> Thank you



Primarily to eliminate reflections (can always saturate colors in post), and generally not wider than 24mm unless I want the uneven skies for artistic reasons.


----------



## climber (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.

One more thing that I'd like to ask. If using CPL with several lenses with different filter sizes, do you have one filter for each lens? Or is there any other solution?


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 10, 2014)

unfortunately, polarization is one of those things that can not be done in post. There is no substitute for a CP. I don't use it often but for scenic or landscapes there is nothing like it for increasing saturation, reducing a washed out look and deepening a blue sky. I tend to do a lot of B&W and a polorizer really helps on darkening blue skies. yes, you can do that in post, but it usually adds noise and artifacts. Better to start darker in the original. What I will tell you is do not go crazy buying the absolute "best" one. They can be expensive, particularly for the large diameter lenses used in landscape work. I use a Canon 24-105L , which is a good lens, but not the absolute pinnacle of sharp optics. I bought a 77mm tiffen from Amazon for about $40 bucks and it''s just fine


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> One more thing that I'd like to ask. If using CPL with several lenses with different filter sizes, do you have one filter for each lens? Or is there any other solution?



I buy big CPLs and use step-up rings


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)?
> 
> Thank you


I always carry my CPL, specially when shooting outdoors to decrease reflections And to saturate And give contrast to skies


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Sep 10, 2014)

KacperP said:


> CPL won't work to cut out reflections with non-polarised light sources.



This is actually incorrect. Light reflected at a shallow angle from certain surfaces including glass and water is always polarised - regardless of whether the incident light was polarised. 

You may be thinking of cross-polarised lighting, used as a studio technique.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2014)

I have several different sizes of polarizer, more or less unplanned. I started with a 72mm CPL and some stepdown rings for the other sizes of lenses (72mm filter end to x mm lens end). Then I got a compact camera and got a 52mm CPL for it, for ergonomics and pocketability. Lastly I bought an 82mm CPL because I now have a lens requiring that size, something I didn't anticipate when I started. Now I am starting to use graduated neutral density filters, and am pondering the purchase of a giant CPL to be attached to the front of the filter holder. As might be anticipated, screwing another filter threaded object (the adapter for the rectangular filter holder) into the front of a CPL is a recipe for frustration when you try to separate the CPL from adapter - CPL front element moves, wide angle adapters tend to be recessed, apparently you just can't get a grip to unscrew.

Use on ultrawide lenses: Fine, if there isn't a big sky component to the landscape-aspect composition. If you are composing in portrait-aspect, the unevenness of the polarization sky effect is minimized. Not all UWA shots involve lots of sky, and the CPL will increase saturation, decrease reflection off leaves, water, etc.

BTW, a tiny trick for easing the friction on the filter threads: run a soft graphite pencil along one set of threads, not much needed, certainly don't leave loose flakes. The graphite reduces the friction, and you don't need much. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> One more thing that I'd like to ask. If using CPL with several lenses with different filter sizes, do you have one filter for each lens? Or is there any other solution?



As AcutancePhotography suggested, you can get a big CPL and then use rings to adapt it to the lens, but if you use it often enough, you'll find yourself with more than one eventually. I got a 77mm version because it was my biggest size needed for my lenses at the time, then I got a 82mm version when I got lenses that required larger filters. I use both. It's easier to store lenses in the bag if the CPL matches the lens cap size. For lenses that I tend to use the CPL less on, I use step-up rings (62 to 77 and 72 to 77mm).



climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)?



I use CPLs on the 16-35 especially at the beach where there are a lot of reflections off the water, and I sometimes want an uneven sky, so don't limit yourself to how you use it. Experiment. I also use it as a ND filter on fast primes (more likely to carry CPLs than NDs typically). It allowed me to expose properly on a sunny day shooting wide open.


----------



## KacperP (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve Balcombe said:


> KacperP said:
> 
> 
> > CPL won't work to cut out reflections with non-polarised light sources.
> ...


At this point you're just as not precise as am I. 
It's not about "certain surfaces", but transparent medium and certain angles for certain wavelengths determined by index of refraction.
So.... polarised reflection from non-polarised source: with water/glass - yes, with metal - no.


----------



## Xero (Sep 10, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)?
> 
> Thank you



I see a lot of answers dealing with photography, not as much with video so I will chime in. (I know they are similar) In my kit bag the one case I always want to have besides the kit itself is the lens filter kit for uv and cpl. I recently shot a short movie (indy) on a couple of 70d's, it was next to a lake, involved moving cars, and lots of reflective glass, and water. It was a bitch, and at first I was short a 67mm for my 18-135, which was balls. (Yes have a uv and cpl for EVERY lens, I went to walmart and picked up a cheap one because we needed it)

So my thoughts on CPL, always have them, don't use them unless you need them, but when you need them USE THEM! Or don't shoot because it will look like shit without it. (I feel leaving a cpl on when its not needed dulls your image, makes it darker, and is like trying to shave with a banana, doesn't make any sense) 

I also make a lot of car commercials and the reflective glass and the ability to reduce or remove it is priceless. I am new here so maybe in the future ill start posting pics for examples.


----------



## knkedlaya (Sep 10, 2014)

I use polariser in situation
1. To remove water/glass/smooth surface reflections
2. For more saturated look
3. As ND filter to get slow shutter speed(Sometimes stacked with ND filter) or get wide aperture. Never really tried to see how much quality drop!!!
4. To avoid reflections on face when using flash
5. Same as 4, but for macros of amphibians like frogs

I have 72 mm B+W CPL, for using it on Tammy 17-50 VC.
I have a stepdown ring to use it on 100mm macro.
A step up ring to stack 77mm ND filter.

My .02 cents!!!
Thanks
Naveena


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a CPL and have used it to shoot motorsports when shooting against the light, or when reflections are to be avoided. Other than that I don't use it much, somehow I have lost confidence in CPL's because I feel I get reduced sharpness worse colors and less accurate AF. That may be nonsense considering I have a quality B+W CPL but well, somehow I guess it no longer matches my shooting style.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 12, 2014)

I keep hoping to see a rainbow and test out the CPL for intensifying rainbow color. I never thought about this trick, but now that I have seen someone else's example, I want to try for myself.


----------



## xps (Sep 13, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask if you are using CPL filter or not and in which cases? If yes, do you use it only for eliminating the reflections or also for getting more saturated colours? And also, do you use it with wide angle lens or not (because it causes uneven skies)?
> 
> Thank you



I use it in all three situations. And it is worth using it. If you want to get an warmer colourtone, you can use filters (Lee, Hitech...) to do this too. But the CPL is worth using it. But a screw-in CPL is quite cheaper then an Filtersystem with different filters. 

One tip: It should be multicoated, and take one that has an high transmission of light. They are more expensive, but the CPL does not swallow so much light. Try to get an "slim" version (Cave: vignetting on wide angle lenses)


----------

